# Meeting Thilo Mühle in person



## AZJack (Sep 3, 2009)

I took Friday, October 25th, as a day of vacation from my employment to pursue what we are sharing here on the forums, and that is the common thread for an appreciation of timepieces. Two establishments in the Phoenix, Arizona valley held watch fairs and I had the pleasure of attending both. One was at Hyde Park in the Biltmore fashion square, and the second was the long-time establishment of E.D. Marshall Jewelers in the north Scottsdale area. While I had the opportunity and pleasure of meeting representatives from various brands, such as Omega, ORIS, Blancpain, Franck Muller, and so on, one of the most (if not the most) enthusiastic representatives was none other than Thilo Mühle. He shared everything about the brand's timepieces, from the philosophies behind each piece, to the selection of movements and colors, and in discussing the family's focus on quality. He said that is why he made the watch fair at E.D. Marshall's because he was there to personally stand behind the quality of the brand. For some time I have been considering a lot of timepieces for my "pilot's watch" I chose the Mühle-Glashütte Terrasport II 40mm, which is on the way. My next addition will be their SAR Rescue-Timer with bracelet. What a great day of vacation!


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

It says a lot when the owner of the company shows up to represent their brand instead of sending a rep.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

AZJack said:


> I took Friday, October 25th, as a day of vacation from my employment to pursue what we are sharing here on the forums, and that is the common thread for an appreciation of timepieces. Two establishments in the Phoenix, Arizona valley held watch fairs and I had the pleasure of attending both. One was at Hyde Park in the Biltmore fashion square, and the second was the long-time establishment of E.D. Marshall Jewelers in the north Scottsdale area. While I had the opportunity and pleasure of meeting representatives from various brands, such as Omega, ORIS, Blancpain, Franck Muller, and so on, one of the most (if not the most) enthusiastic representatives was none other than Thilo Mühle. He shared everything about the brand's timepieces, from the philosophies behind each piece, to the selection of movements and colors, and in discussing the family's focus on quality. He said that is why he made the watch fair at E.D. Marshall's because he was there to personally stand behind the quality of the brand. For some time I have been considering a lot of timepieces for my "pilot's watch" I chose the Mühle-Glashütte Terrasport II 40mm, which is on the way. My next addition will be their SAR Rescue-Timer with bracelet. What a great day of vacation!


Sounds like a great time! Did you take any photos?


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Fatz028 said:


> It says a lot when the owner of the company shows up to represent their brand instead of sending a rep.


especially halfway around the world.


----------



## AZJack (Sep 3, 2009)

We had a photo together by a hired photographer, and I gave him my email address. I'll post it here if he happens to send it to me!


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

I actually had a chance to meet him at the AD I go to. I couldn't make it and was bummed. Back in early September I purchased a Habring Chronosport and got to meet the Habrings Richard and Maria and now two years ago I purchased an RGM 250 and got to meet Mr. Murphy and take the tour of his Shop. It says a whole lot when you get to meet the creators behind the brand. It's awesome you got to meet him and his watches are awesome and way under priced. I said this before in another forum. I would put Muhle up against a Rolex any day and I think the Muhle would come out on top. They are spot on accurate.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Love the fact that Muhle is a family run business with an unbroken history. 

A while back I was wanting to add a white dial to my collection and was considering a Stowa MO. Then the 29er Big came out, and it was no contest at that point. Way beefier cases with Muhle and in-house Glashutte manufactured movement innovations/enhancements. Easily worth a few hundred dollars more to own the Muhle.


----------



## incognito (Dec 5, 2007)

Awesome story... reminds me of when I met Thomas Ickler (Limes, Archimede) in Stuttgart and that is what made me fall in love with German pieces... I also just picked up a (New to me) Terrasport II and it is a beaut...


----------



## karmatp (Jul 8, 2007)

Dang, I forgot about that event. I was in E.D. Marshall a few months ago and they told me about it, I completely forgot. I think they do it every year, next year I must go.


----------



## AZJack (Sep 3, 2009)

Trevor, you must go! It was probably the most laid-back watch fair that I've been to, and with a lot of reps there from ORIS to Blancpain and everything in between and on either side!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Spoke to Thilo on SAT, he really enjoyed his US stay and from what I understood he is enthusiastic to expand his exports to the US.


----------

